# Sticky  cost of breeding



## Taylorbaby

Ive had alot of people ask me, including family members, why I dont I make money breeding, or why Im always in debt 😊  And people thinking they will make a living breeding ut: :lol:

So I wrote this for them, do you think its OK and gets the point across? Have I missed anything?

***

Why do I want to breed? Have I the time, patience and understanding? Can I afford it?
Have I researched the subject thoroughly? Have I discussed this with the experts (other breeders)? How will my human family feel about the idea, will they agree?
Will I be able to sell my kittens? (Perhaps there are already many established breeders in the area). Do I just fancy a litter? Do I just want a bit of my cat forever/mini version of the cat? Want the family to experience birth with a cat, to show them how life starts? Think its nature/do not believe in neutering? Want to make money?

Breeding takes time, money, hard work, yes breeding is classed s a 'hobby' hobbies cost money, you certainly do NOT make money breeding, well, not when its done properly!!

Costs of breeding. * = extra but mostly not covered by budget, as people don't seem to think of is as extra… it is!

*Before breeding *
Researching lines, breed standard, making friends with breeders, visiting shows, *buying a show neuter to get a feel for breed/standard *books about breeding/showing/genetics, petrol (gets in everywhere that one!) *spending time knowing how to help mum give birth, revive a kitten etc *animal care courses Plus normal everyday care for cats owned, they don't live on air!

This is Based on a cat having one litter and this is for one litter!
Not including the breeders time, spent with kittens/mum (which is 24/7) raising them to be the most purrfect kittens ever! Then new owner visiting their babies, can be anywhere from 1 to 6 hours! (not joking!) Nor the lack of sleep they get either!
Talking to neighbours, always have good neighbours due to the noise of calling/kittens, a lot don't like it!

*Before the litter*

Registered quality breeding girl on active for breeding/show
importing a queen from abroad
*vet fee to make sure she is healthy
*Boosters
*worming
*Show fees
*Show supplies, litter tray/grooming items/drapes/bowls/bed/actual crate hotel fees/petrol!
*Petrol
Birthing pen
Crates
Extra cleaning items made special safe for cats
Health tests for breed example HCM/PKD/FIV/FELV
Stud fees
Petrol to stud (maybe hours away - & may take more than 1 time
*Courier fee to stud if stud is many many hours away & * boarding a cat at the studs.
*may lose your stud fee if girl doesn't get in kitten and will have to pay & go through it all again.
Feeding mum as much as 4 times during pregnancy, QUALITY food.
Vet check up/problems * may need scan if problems or medication
Birthing items. example bedding/sheets/special paper collars. Scales / hand rearing powder etc
*breeder program, example pedigrees.

*After litter*
*time off work, sometimes into the weeks.
Birth
*pure heartache of losing a kitten or having one put to sleep-cannot be prepared for.
*c section around £550- 1,000 depends on how bad/medication
(I was quoted £700 without medication)
*Vet visit kitten maybe stuck £350 overnight stay & oxy injections
* hand rearing kittens mum has no milk / mum dies / kittens may also die
*post mortems f or kittens / mum
Feeding mum 4 times as much + more! Quality food.
*Extra vitamins for mum
*Lighting costs example lights on 24/7 nearly for mum & kittens / nightlights
*heating costs -example keep kittens warm depends on weather.
*electric costs example 2+ loads of 95% washes per day of kitten items. For 12weeks.
Weaning babies onto QUALITY food from 4weeks of age, for 8weeks or more, depends how soon they go to new homes after 12weeks of age, some may not find new homes right away.
Litter for kittens from age of 4 weeks everyday + again as above.
Extra Toys Bowls & Extra litter trays, cat trees, beds, grooming
* vet visits / medication example a kitten/mum falls ill.
*website
* camera pics for new owners & videos
Advertising fees
* registration fees to club memberships
*courses
Mobile & landline phone bills replying to responses about the adverts &*example sending too many picture messages to new owners!
*petrol from/to vets
8 extra carry cases to fit kittens in & mum.
Worming
2 x vaccinations
Microchip
Neutering kittens before they leave
Kitten packs example food/toys/info

Printer ink pedigrees / contracts
paper for contracts & photo paper for pedigrees
Solicitor costs to write contract / some people may write it themselves
Registration costs

Stamps to send paperwork, to new owners
keeping a kitten back,
watching kittens leave, good but sad at the same time
*replacing carpets, sofas, cat trees, toys, painting walls, any items kittens may have damaged/broke

*After kittens go *
*texts/phone calls/petrol if you are invited to visit them (makes my year!)

24/7 advice for new & seasoned owners
show fees you may decide to show a kitten from that litter but not keep them
taking a kitten back if they cant look after it, health testing kitten & re-homing kitten

*Stud boys, after all of that above, you may keep a stud boy, he will need extra special care as once he becomes of age he will scream/call for girls, spray/wee/poop over the house, and most likely fight boy & girl cats in the home. So he needs his own safe home, this can be a well prepared room in the house, or more than likely a house outside, heating lighting, toys, cat posts, food, litter, all again for him outside, extra attention, the house itself, the run so he can run about and maybe a harness so you can walk him everyday!
You may also buy him a new neutered friend to keep him company as he will be lonely alone, Studs are NOT for first time breeders, you should wait a long time and know the stress and time it takes to take care of a boy, and no less than 3-5queens per year to keep him happy!

*Time* - have a social life? lol you dont anymore!! No holidays/skipping days out etc! I missed my sisters 40th, engagment party & nearly the wedding! missed the reception due to kittens though! part and parcel just what happens, kittens more important!


----------

